# Do you start your day with music? What's on your morning music playlist?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I am _*not*_ a "morning person" (& that's putting it mildly!), especially after another sleep deprived (insomnia, not partying...well, usually! ) night. I need to change my morning routine somehow, to help me wake up & get into a positive frame of mind for the day ahead  ..... I think a daily music routine could do that, but most of the music I usually listen to just doesn't feel right for the job. (I'm definitely more of a "night music" person)
What are your suggestions for a morning playlist? (recording recommendations appreciated!)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

As a certain TalkClassical user would say, 'Nuff said.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The final movement of the "Jupiter" has caused the lids of coffins to burst open and their inhabitants to rise and shine .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If for five days a week I didn't have to get up at 6 a.m. to go to work then music would definitely feature more heavily in the morning - sadly these days I get three hours at the most once I'm home. This isn't helping the thread much, is it?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

> The final movement of the "Jupiter" has caused the lids of coffins to burst open and their inhabitants to rise and shine .


^
On that note - Biber's Missa Christi Resurgentis; begins beautifully with trumpets


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> If for five days a week I didn't have to get up at 6 a.m. to go to work then music would definitely feature more heavily in the morning - sadly these days I get three hours at the most once I'm home. This isn't helping the thread much, is it?


Are you me, elgars ghost? Up at 6 and out the door by 6:45 doesn't leave much time for classical enjoyment. And now I'm not helping, either.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I don't have to be out the door until 7:15 but it's not enough time to listen without the day ahead being on my mind. I need a certain kind of time and space in order to listen to music - during Monday to Friday early morning and work time simply doesn't allow for it. Roll on retirement...


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I tend to emulate Roy Scheider in "All That Jazz," overcoming the prior night's indulgences with some Vivaldi. Only vitamin pills though.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> If for five days a week I didn't have to get up at 6 a.m. to go to work then music would definitely feature more heavily in the morning - sadly these days I get three hours at the most once I'm home. This isn't helping the thread much, is it?


Look at the bright side. Sometimes I have to wake up at 5:15 am!  Sometimes I don't have to wake up until much later than that, but I never get more than a couple of hours to spend at home after work unless the weekend is coming up.

So, no, I don't listen to classical music in the morning. I guess I could listen to it in the car, but I don't find the car to be a good classical music environment. If I did, it would probably be Baroque music, Haydn, or Mozart. What a way to charge up for the day! Haydn symphony No. 6 makes sense, but Eine kleine Nachtmusik would work too even if it does not make sense!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I still find Bartok's 5th String Quartet to be the most effective yet tolerable alarm, if that doesn't wake me up I am not willing to try Penderecki (for the sake of my sanity or cerebrovascular system).


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I usually don't listen much to classical music in the morning - when I first get up, I'm often too groggy to appreciate its complexity and sublimity. I wouldn't be able to appreciate the transcendent glory of, say, a Bach fugue when I'm shuffling around trying to remember what day it is! :lol: Sometimes, when I have to get up early, I listen to mindless pop music just to get myself up and running.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Today I started with Schumann cello concerto. :angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, but not specific "morning pieces"*. Just what's lying around on my "to play" CD stack. Today it is Foulds.

* which autocorrect suggests to change to mourning pieces - fortunately, my life looks more sunny than that.


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

I feel you on the insomnia, Laurie, its a cruel path paved of misery! Theres nothing worse than hovering between the mental states of sleep and awoken whether its night or day, never truly resting and never truly awake. After a long period even a mallet begins looking like a tempting sleeping agency :lol:

For me mozart solo piano and more crucially the piano concertos have become a crutch to help me trough the days. The warmth and optimism brighten the spirit, and for some reason i find it uniquely stimulating mentally, nothing else helps me get close to that lucid, present state of mind that a rare good night provide. Never too loud, never too quiet, hes just perfect for it. Like a bucket of icy water


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Schumanniac said:


> I feel you on the insomnia, Laurie, its a cruel path paved of misery! Theres nothing worse than hovering between the mental states of sleep and awoken whether its night or day, never truly resting and never truly awake. After a long period even a mallet begins looking like a tempting sleeping agency :lol:
> 
> For me mozart solo piano and more crucially the piano concertos have become a crutch to help me trough the days. The warmth and optimism brighten the spirit, and for some reason i find it uniquely stimulating mentally, nothing else helps me get close to that lucid, present state of mind that a rare good night provide. Never too loud, never too quiet, hes just perfect for it. Like a bucket of icy water


His string quartets also do a very good job.


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

I like to start the day with a string quartet. So in the last couple of weeks I have been listening through the complete Beethoven quartets. So far I have omitted almost all of the slow movements, though.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I start, continue and end my day with music. Can't imagine a day without it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I start, continue and end my day with music. Can't imagine a day without it.


What would we be without music ....:angel:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I use to listen to Early music in the morning.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Many a morning on the way to work (a very long drive) my preferred listening is Bach keyboard works in any form and performer but more often than not the name of Glenn Gould is attached to them. A good workout with the French or English suites mostly lifts a hangover and with plenty of coffee reminds you that you clingingly belong to the human race.


----------



## rpc732 (May 9, 2017)

There are a lot of excellent morning suggestions here already. :tiphat:

My morning listening depends on how sluggish I feel, but lately, the Scherzo from Dvorak 7 has been the go-to piece. It wakes me up _and_ puts me in a good mood. That said, this morning, I resorted to the Reiner/CSO recording of Pictures at an Exhibition, skipping straight to Baba Yaga's hut and the great gate of Kiev before going back to the beginning. It worked almost as well as coffee!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I listen to what ever I am rehearsing as early morning learning works for me, so it's not so much for pleasure (even though I love the pieces - especially one of the Prom pieces) it's work of a kind.

As I'm always rehearsing for something that defines my morning playlist. But I agree with your premise that a morning music listening to set you up for a certain type of day.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I used to listen to Nielsen's Helios overture. But nowadays I just listen to whatever I'm "working on".


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

If I specifically am in need of "coffee" music as it were, Haydn fits the bill nicely, or a few Mozart opera arias. Sometimes I'll pick rock music instead of classical to wake myself up. 

I have a half hour commute so by the time I hit the car I've been awake for about an hour. I'll listen to either music from the above, or I might spin an opera, 30 minutes give me good concentrated listening which also can help wake my brain


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I often listen to classical music during my train commuting.
Sibelius Symphony No. 7 is one my favorite morning/sunrise pieces (although it's just as great for sunsets I'm sure).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My wife's a trumpet player. She simply blows Reville to wake me up.

No music before breakfast.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

premont said:


> I use to listen to Early music in the morning.


Nice word game there.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

premont said:


> I use to listen to Early music in the morning.


That would be an interesting idea, to go through music history in chronological order each day. Early music in the morning, then maybe Classical Era music in the afternoon, Romantic music in the evening, and 20th/21st century music right before bed.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That would be an interesting idea, to go through music history in chronological order each day. Early music in the morning, then maybe Classical Era music in the afternoon, Romantic music in the evening, and 20th/21st century music right before bed.


And 4'33" right after bed.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I do not listen to music in the morning, the evening is my favourite listening time from 10pm to midnight.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Yes I do but usually with Classic FM as it takes me a while to come round!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Look at the bright side. Sometimes I have to wake up at 5:15 am!  Sometimes I don't have to wake up until much later than that, but I never get more than a couple of hours to spend at home after work unless the weekend is coming up.
> 
> So, no, I don't listen to classical music in the morning. I guess I could listen to it in the car, but I don't find the car to be a good classical music environment. If I did, it would probably be Baroque music, Haydn, or Mozart. What a way to charge up for the day! Haydn symphony No. 6 makes sense, but Eine kleine Nachtmusik would work too even if it does not make sense!


I'm always up at 5 AM. Then I go for a walk, come back, eat breakfast....then usually, to put the miracle of life Bach into perspective for me, and to keep me humble, some Unaccompanied Bach for Violin for an hour or so from 7 AM to 8 AM.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I usually have a piece I am listening to before going to sleep, and I typically don't finish it. The remainder of the piece ends up being what I listen to in the morning, or whatever I fancy in the moment. I don't do playlists as I don't think one grouping of songs can adequately describe my diverse feelings in the morning. I prefer just picking and choosing at the time.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> That would be an interesting idea, to go through music history in chronological order each day. Early music in the morning, then maybe Classical Era music in the afternoon, Romantic music in the evening, and 20th/21st century music right before bed.


An interesting idea, but unfortunately that would mean (for me at least) that my day would have topped out in the afternoon or early evening and I'd be left with nightmare inducing material before bed!  To each their own though I suppose!



hpowders said:


> I'm always up at 5 AM. Then I go for a walk, come back, eat breakfast....then usually, to put the miracle of life Bach into perspective for me, and to keep me humble, some Unaccompanied Bach for Violin for an hour or so from 7 AM to 8 AM.


Maybe one day I'll get to retire and enjoy getting up at 5am, but alas I'm stuck with the get home late, get up early routine. 

I usually listen to music in the evening even on the weekends. I find that to be the best time to listen, but sometimes that means I fall asleep if I really try to relax and focus in on the music. I will admit that I was listening to a CD with some very nice performances of Mozart Quartets for Flute and Strings last night from the Miami String Quartet and I fell asleep through at least one whole movement.  I apologize, Mr. Mozart. I usually listen to a warm-up piece first so I can sleep through that and be attentive to what I really want to listen to, but oh well. Maybe I'll give that CD another listen to here soon.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> An interesting idea, but unfortunately that would mean (for me at least) that my day would have topped out in the afternoon or early evening and I'd be left with nightmare inducing material before bed!  To each their own though I suppose!
> 
> Maybe one day I'll get to retire and enjoy getting up at 5am, but alas I'm stuck with the *get home late, get up early routine.
> *
> I usually listen to music in the evening even on the weekends. I find that to be the best time to listen, but sometimes that means I fall asleep if I really try to relax and focus in on the music. I will admit that I was listening to a CD with some very nice performances of Mozart Quartets for Flute and Strings last night from the Miami String Quartet and I fell asleep through at least one whole movement.  I apologize, Mr. Mozart. I usually listen to a warm-up piece first so I can sleep through that and be attentive to what I really want to listen to, but oh well. Maybe I'll give that CD another listen to here soon.


Been there, done that. I used to subscribe to the Metropolitan Opera in NYC and I had a Thursday evening series. I wouldn't get home until after midnight with a 7:25 AM class waiting for me the following morning.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

jdec said:


> And 4'33" right after bed.


Absolutely. The rest is silence.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Marinera said:


> ^
> On that note - Biber's Missa Christi Resurgentis; begins beautifully with trumpets


it's on my list today


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

premont said:


> Absolutely. The rest is silence.


If only, one can get deaf from silence .


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

jdec said:


> And 4'33" right after bed.


Finishing with Beethoven's Late Quartets.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I cannot have music on as background. If it is on I will listen closely. So in the morning I have too much to do to and music distracts me.

Same thing at work. I would love to have some music on, but I would not be able to concentrate on my work.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

No, but seriously, I can't listen to music right when I get up. Except 4'33".


----------



## Melinda (May 9, 2017)

Let's say I don't start morning with any music or TV, I prefer silence and a coffee
However when I travel to work by subway and walk after, I listen to Mozart, Schubert and even Bach sometines. I really like this time of my day!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I'm just as likely to start the day with a different sort of music, very often bossa or jazz or Cuban music. Yesterday it was an album I discovered on you tube. A Brazilian artist called 'Dila'. The album is from 1971 and is full of excellent grooves (



).

When I get the chance for listening during the day it's most likely a string quartet. Luckily I'm self-employed and in a workshop so I can choose what I play, but I have to be strict or I'd never get anything done! The internet also makes my lunch break fly by too quickly.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

JeffD said:


> I cannot have music on as background. If it is on I will listen closely. So in the morning I have too much to do to and music distracts me.
> 
> Same thing at work. I would love to have some music on, but I would not be able to concentrate on my work.


Actually its not 100% true.  If I know the piece I tend to listen hard. If the piece is new to me I have the ability to casually listen or listen hard, depending on the situation. Sometimes, I guess, music can be in the background.

For example, the Bach Harpsichord Concerto in Dm BWV 1052. There is no freaking way that can be background music. I tried to listen to that while doing my taxes and I ended up taking my taxes to a preparer.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

The entirety of the Ring Cycle :tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> The entirety of the Ring Cycle :tiphat:


That must be the musical equivalent of getting out of bed on the wrong side.:devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've started with Beethoven today.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

This morning, it was the Dresden manuscripts recording of Silvius Leopold Weiss. Beautiful.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

It changes every week, but this week...

*Monday: German Romantic Concert Overtures (Beethoven Consecration of the House Overture, Egmont, Coriolan, Mendelssohn Hebrides, etc. *

*Tuesday: Finnish 20th Century Concertos (Sibelius Violin Concerto, Rautavaara Piano Concerto No. 1,2, 3, Concerto for Birds and Orchestra, etc. )*

*Wednesday: German Romantic Chamber Music (Beethoven Septet, Beethoven String Quartets, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Strauss, etc. *

*Thursday: French 20th Century Orchestral Music ( Honegger Summer Pastoral, Ravel La Valse, Daphnis et Chloe, etc.)*

*Friday: French 20th Century Piano Music ( Boulez 12 Notations, Ravel Sonatine, Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit)*

*Saturday: I usually don't have time on weekends...*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP:

I start my day with Bayer Aspirin, to take away the excruciating headache from all that rumcake indulging, the night B4.


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

I usually go by car to my work, driving away at 6 o´clock in the morning starting with the news in the car radio and then change to classic channel on Swedish radio, great start on a day.


----------



## jane D (Jun 9, 2017)

It depends on what the radio plays!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

stejo said:


> I usually go by car to my work, driving away at 6 o´clock in the morning starting with the news in the car radio and then change to classic channel on Swedish radio, great start on a day.


I usually avoid the morning program on weekdays only snippets but weekends are fine. Then they play full works.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

No, I never do. I start without sound preferably, just reading the news on Teletext.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Try Haydn symphonies!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

This morning (and to be honest, 4-5 mornings before today) woke up with Gernsheim's symphony #1. That with h-u-g-e amount of coffee. What a morning!


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Lenny said:


> This morning (and to be honest, 4-5 mornings before today) woke up with Gernsheim's symphony #1. That with h-u-g-e amount of coffee. What a morning!


And this is chiefly what I still find useful about TC. Here is another composer of whom I had never heard but who seems to have written genuinely appealing music (even if, perhaps, a tier or two below the greats). Thank you for the recommendation.

Edit: A quick search of my collection does show one item by Gernsheim, his cello concerto in E minor (on the Hyperion Romantic Cello series, vol. 2).


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

JAS said:


> And this is chiefly what I still find useful about TC. Here is another composer of whom I had never heard but who seems to have written genuinely appealing music (even if, perhaps, a tier or two below the greats). Thank you for the recommendation.


You are very welcome. I really like these "2nd tier" composers in the shadows of the greats. It's so refreshing to listen to a bit lesser known music, try to spot the influences etc.

The 2nd tier I'm talking about is a following crowd (of Brahms, in this case). I think this breed of composers is very underrated. Everybody's talking about some weird or original niche composers, but I think we need to also give credit to excellent copy cats who are techinically super, but choose to follow "known good ways" for reason or another. Maybe all the greats began as a copy cat...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I've started using the radio for the last week and this morning enjoyed Donna Summer singing _Could it be Magic_. So no classical.

I can't listen to the various incarnations of 'Classic FM'. The UK classic FM is particularly awful. For some reason Charlotte Green (who has a great voice and was the best announcer on BBC Radio 4) is very wooden as a presenter. There must be a set script.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Lenny said:


> You are very welcome. I really like these "2nd tier" composers in the shadows of the greats. It's so refreshing to listen to a bit lesser known music, try to spot the influences etc.
> 
> The 2nd tier I'm talking about is a following crowd (of Brahms, in this case). I think this breed of composers is very underrated. Everybody's talking about some weird or original niche composers, but I think we need to also give credit to excellent copy cats who are technically super, but choose to follow "known good ways" for reason or another. Maybe all the greats began as a copy cat...


I have ordered a set of the Gernsheim on CPO. Like you, I often find more than sufficient pleasure and intellectual entertainment in second and third rank composers, particularly "forgotten" one of the classical and romantic eras. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

HIP HOP/RAP IS NOT ON MY PLAYLIST tell you that much.


----------

